# Socializing the shy puppy or vet visit?



## chrisdisser (Aug 3, 2006)

I have a litter of 4 five week old puppies. One has always been more quiet than his siblings, but in the past day or so he seems to be sleeping a bit more and has been hiding under the coffee table during play time out of the ex-pen. Is there anything that anyone does with success that makes a shy puppy happier to be around people? (or should I run him to the vet in case he is coming down with something? It isn't quite time for shots so I have been avoiding the vet's office.)
Can you tell I am a worry wort? Suggestions, comments are welcome.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

If there is a possibility of physical problems that should probably be checked first .However you can also pick up things in a vets office if your not careful. If you need to take him I would pick a time where there are no other dogs and carry him to a sanitized table for examination. Though it very well could just be shyness. That just means he needs to get more attention and gentle handling and praise than the others, catching this now and working with it could improve the entire life of this little puppy. I am not a breeder so hopefully you will get more and better advice. There are also some awesome books out there that may give specific things you can do. Whatever you do its best not to wait too long. As I said just my opinion from what I have read here and in books when getting georgie. Georgie does not have a problem of shyness lol.

Good luck with the little guy, as a kinda shy child I can empathize with him.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

First, we need pics to full access the situation  My Dora was super shy but she came from a backyard breeder so what I did was totally submerge her. I would also have reward items for people to give her. It started just her walking near someone and putting treats on the ground, then their hands, then she had to get closer, be pet, we encouraged her jumping on legs, etc. While to this day, she isn't as social as my other two, she will run up and jump on strangers to see if you have food. While she is unlikely to run and sit on your lap, she is much more social than as a pup. I do think a lot of socialization is their attitude and outgoing naturally. But a lot of tricks and fun games helps.

The sudden hiding during playtime does worry me though especially if it is a new behavior. That would probably lead me to the vet.


----------



## chrisdisser (Aug 3, 2006)

*update*

Probably premature worry as he perked way up this afternoon. The Art of Raising a Puppy just said spend even more time handling and socializing. I notice that this week some get tired and want to go back to their ex-pen den when they are finished playing and others don't - just fall asleep where ever they are.
I am going to keep a close eye on him.


----------



## ypoole (Jan 13, 2007)

You've already figured this out!! Make sure that when all the little ones are out, this shy pup gets a little extra attention. Pick him/her out of their area and handle him/her a little more. Pass him/her around to other members of the family. I find with any shy ones I have, this turns them around in about 48hrs.
Yvonne
Chicadoro, Reg'd


----------

